
Show HN: Make AI-Generated titles for any Reddit subreddit using GPT-2 - minimaxir
https://minimaxir.com/apps/gpt2-reddit/
======
minimaxir
More technical details here:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/c2wxva/p_a...](https://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/c2wxva/p_app_to_make_aigenerated_submission_titles_for/)

